# 3-mile hot on Monday PM



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Took the old beater ProLine out Monday night to the 3-mile bridge after the rain. Half tank of gas, and about a half tank of water in the gas. 
A few dozen live shrimp, and we were on the white trout hard and heavy. 
My Son was catching the trout as fast as he could get a shrimp in the water, while I was draining the water out of the Raycor, so we could get back home later.. 
I suggested he save a small white trout and chunk it out on a big spinner rig. Hell, might catch a Shark or who no"s what. He did so, and it was not long and the drag begain to sing! A 38 inch Bull Red on a 12 inch Trout as bait. He did this over and over again! No keepers, all too big. And I had know idea that a Red would eat bait almost as big as he was!

I am kind of new to fishing in the Bay and Sound, because I have spent most of my time fishing outside of the Pass in the Gulf and in Blue water. 

Well, like many others, I cannot afford to go offshore as much as I would like, running my "BIG" boat, so I jumped on a good deal on a fixer-upper Bay boat, and we have had a great time. Not only can I fish the bay and sound, the kids and I can water ski and tube, and hit the pass and short Gulf spots on a good day. 

My Son"s passion is fishing, and it keeps him from laying around the house playing X-Box. So, Life is good in a little boat beating around in the bay!:no:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i regularly use fresh dead white trout whole as bull red bait. Its prob some of the best. Live White trout seems to attract sharks more. Great job on the time out with the youngin! Great to hear children are still interested in fishing.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Friday night, too. Had a cooler full of white trout when we called it at 10pm. They were eating up cigar minnow chunks. BIG ones were hitting the heads.

I tossed a small one on my 340gt and senator rod, but no hits.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

*white trout*

That's great to hear you and youngin cought a bunch of trout, reds and had a good time. Hey im not much on inshore fishin either, more offshore. Where is this 3mile bridge at, I always go thru perdido pass, perdido bay, is it close to where your talking about.? I would love to put the wife and 10 yr old daughter on some reds and trout
Was you fishing carolina rig, or under a cork?


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> Where is this 3mile bridge at, I


The bridge that connects Gulf Breeze to Downtown Pensacola.


----------

